# aircrafts spark plugs



## arthur kierski (Jul 1, 2009)

does aircrafts spark plugs have more pt then motorcars?once i obtained 4grams of pt from 10 units of aircrafts motorcars


----------



## qst42know (Jul 1, 2009)

Platinum automotive plugs sell retail for about $5. You won't find much Pt for $5.


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2009)

Arthur,

I think your answered your own question.

Did you find any iridium?


----------



## arthur kierski (Jul 2, 2009)

when i did this pt extraction i did not go for iridium and i might have gotten iridium which i sold as platinum---what i really wanted to ask was if all aircrafts spark plugs have pmgs in them?


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes they do, Arthur.
They all have more pgm's than automotive plugs.

Mark


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 10, 2009)

i got some aircraft sparkplugs and opened one with great dificulty---it was very magnetic and to the inner electrode i put it in ar------the strange thing is that while waiting for the ar action ,i put the outer part(the iron case that covers the electrode in a solution containing 25%h2so4 and it liberated silver colored flakes(like gold flakes that is liberated with hno3 in plated gold)----Can these flakes be Platinum?-------the ar dissolved the electrode after a few hours but the stannous chloride test did not show pt---thanks for any coments----arthur


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Arthur,
I don't know what kind of plugs you've gotten your hands on but, all have pt and, most are a combination of pt and rh (electrode) due to intense heat exposure extemes on the air cooled engines( lycoming and continental). The CHT (cylinder head temps) are controlled by the pilot unless you've spent alot of money for automated control of the CHT parameters.

As a side note, I read today that fission wastes contain an awful lot of rh.
Have you got any of that material laying around? :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Oz (Aug 10, 2009)

markqf1 said:


> As a side note, I read today that fission wastes contain an awful lot of rh.
> Have you got any of that material laying around? :lol:
> 
> Mark



Maybe I could go to my local nuclear reactor and ask if they could spare a spent control rod or 2 :shock:


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oz,
You could always promise to give them back the 235. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Oz (Aug 10, 2009)

There has actually been a little talk as to whether or not some of the precious metal bars out there are a little hot, as some of these do get the PMs generated recovered.


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the answers----sorry but no nuclear reactors available :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 11, 2009)

the sparkplugs are champion and ngk---both are made in usa----the guy that gave them to me said that he buys them for 500dollars a box with 20units and changes every 200hours flights----an one engine aircrafts changes16sparkplugs each 200hours flyght and 2engines 12sparkplugs each 200hours flight----


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Arthur,
How often you have to change them by law, depends on the useage of the aircraft.
If you carry passengers for hire, it is different than flying privately.
I'm not sure of the rules in your neck of the woods.

Mark


----------

